# hello, sorry, thank you, goodbye,



## Dalian

could anyone please teach me some basic portuguese? like hello, sorry, thank you, goodbye, etc...
thanks in advance~


----------



## cuchuflete

Dalian,
While you wait for a reply, have a look at this:

Gramática da Língua Portuguesa

www.portugues.com.br

Excelente site com conteúdo bastante abrangente sobre a gramática do português falado no Brasil. Fonética, morfologia, sintaxe, semântica e estilística são as divisões de acordo com os aspectos lingüísticos utilizados. Contempla ainda história, etimologia, dicas, testes e uma secção sobre as diferenças entre o português do Brasil e o de Portugal.

São oferecidos 3 cursos remunerados.

Agradecimentos à Araceli e à Lems.

It's from our resources forum.

Bemvindo ao foro [welcome to the forum]
Qxu
__________________


----------



## Dalian

Thank you for the reply and the website, cuchu,
but the website is all greek to me! all portuguese to me! I can't read a word...


----------



## Lems

Welcome to the Portuguese Forum, Dalian!  

Here you find an interesting beginning.

Hope this helps.

Lems
_________________________________________
Good girls go to heaven...Bad girls go everywhere!


----------



## Dalian

thank you so much, lems
could you help me with the basic expressions in portuguese, like I posted on the top?

Dalian


----------



## Outsider

Welcome to the forums. Here are two sites you may find helpful:

Sônia's Website
Short Portuguese Lessons

You can also do a google search, like this, and you'll find many sites with basic phrases in Portuguese.


----------



## Lems

Dalian said:
			
		

> thank you so much, lems
> could you help me with the basic expressions in portuguese, like I posted on the top?
> 
> Dalian


Sure:

hello = olá
hi = oi (informal)
sorry = desculpe
thank you = obrigado 
goodbye = até logo, tchau (informal)

Lems


----------



## Dalian

obrigado, Outsider and Lems, you're very helpful!

Dalian


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Mais expressões básicas: (More basic expressions)

Dalian: "Bom dia, José!" (Good morning, Joseph!)
José: "Bom dia, Dalian!" (Good morning, Dalian!)
Dalian: "Como vai, José?" (How goes it, Joseph?)
José: "Pretty good. How goes it on your side of the world?" (As coisas vão indo bem. Como vão as coisas no seu mundo?)
Dalian: "Bem, obrigado!" (Good, thank you!)
José: "Dalian, na mesa há uma caneta. Você vê um lápis também?" (Dalian, I can see a pen. Do you see a pencil as well?)
Dalian: "Sim, vejo na mesa uma caneta e um lápis". (Yes, I can see a pen and a pencil on the table.)
José: "Os marceneiros pintaram a mesa de verde". (The carpenters painted the table green.)
Dalian: "Os marceneiros pintaram as cadeiras de amarelo". (The carpenters painted the chairs yellow.)
José: "Dalian, tenha um bom dia! Agora vou pra casa!" (Dalian, have a nice day! I will go home now!")
Dalian: "Tenha um bom dia, José! Eu vou à praia!  Até mais tarde!" (Have a nice day, José! I will go to the beach! See you later!)
José: "Divirta-se. Até!" (Have fun. Later!"


----------



## Dalian

Thank you very much Marcio, I love your lecture!


----------



## Outsider

SmartPhrase.com


----------



## rwillmsen

Eu também moro em Dalian means I also live in Dalian!


----------



## ADRIANO AMANCIO CONCEIÇÃO

Dalian said:
			
		

> Thank you very much Marcio, I love your lecture!


 
olá, Dalian. Refer to the lord's prayer for you to practice the portuguese. I hope you enjoy it!!1
*MATHEW 6:9

The Lord’s Prayer 
*9 Our Father who art in Heaven, hallowed be Thy name.
10 Thy Kingdom come. Thy will be done on earth, as it is in Heaven.
11 Give us this day our daily bread.
12 And forgive us our debts, as we forgive our debtors.
13 And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil. For Thine is the Kingdom, and the power and the glory for ever. Amen.

*A oração do pai nosso*
9 pai nosso que estás no céu, santificado seja o teu nome,
10 venha a nós o teu reino. seja feita a tua vontade, assim na terra como no céu.
11 o pão nosso de cada dia dá-nos hoje.
12 E perdoe as nossas dívidas, assim como nós perdoamos aos nossos devedores.
13 E não nos deixe cair em tentação, mas livra-nos do mal. Pois teu é o Reino, e o poder e a glória para sempre. Amém.
boa noite.         Adriano


----------



## ADRIANO AMANCIO CONCEIÇÃO

Dalian said:
			
		

> Thank you very much Marcio, I love your lecture!


Boa noite, Dalian.
   i heard there is a very interestig thing in China, a place where people speak Portuguese. i heard this place's name is Macau. i even got to listen to a radio transmission here from "A rádio Internacional da China " in Portuguese. i don't know if you have ever been to Macau; it would be very interesting to you to visit there, since you like the Portuguese language.
   i'm sending you this Basic portuguese dialog. i hope you like it.
                                                                  Adriano from Brazil

Basic portuguese

*JOE*: Mrs. Gordon is in the yard.

A Sra. Gordon está no jardim. (In the = no )

*MRS. GORDON*: Hi, Joe. How are you?

Olá, Joe. Como vai você? Or Como está você?

*JOE*: I’m fine, thanks How are you , Mrs. Gordon ?

Eu estou bem, obrigado. Como vai a senhora, Mrs. Gordon ?

*MRS. GORDON*: I’m fine, Joe.

Eu vou bem, Joe. Or Eu estou bem, Joe.

*JOE*: Are Mike and Candy at home? 

Mike e Candy estão em casa?

*MRS. GORDON*: No, they aren’t.

Não, eles não estão.

*JOE*: Is Mike at school?

Mike está na escola?

*MRS. GORDON*: No, he isn’t.

Não, ele não está.

*JOE*: Where is he?

Onde ele está?

*MRS. GORDON*: He’s at the club. ( at the = no )

Ele está no clube.

*JOE:* Where is Candy? Is she at the club too? ( too = também)

Onde está a Candy? Ela está no clube também?

*MRS. GORDON*: No, she isn’t. She is at the supermarket. Oh, I’m sorry. ( sorry = arrependido )

Não, ela não está. Ela está no supermercado. Oh, sinto muito.

*JOE*: That’s all right. ( right = certo)

Está tudo bem.

Eu vou bem, Joe. Or Eu estou bem, Joe. 

Vou: simple present of the verb ir (to go : I go = eu vou) Note, in this sentence that the verb ir can be used with the meanig of estar ( to be ) :

Work is going very well.( o trabalho *vai* muito bem = o trabalho *está indo* muito bem).

How are things going? ( como *vão* as coisas ? = como *estão* as coisas?)

*Eu* estou bem, obrigado. Or Estou bem, obrigado. There’s no need to use the pronoum if you don’t want it. The verbal forms in portuguese are complete. There’s almost one verbal form for each pronoum: 

*ESTAR SER TO BE 

*Eu *estou* - eu *sou* -                   I am

Tu *estás* - tu *és* -                     you are

Ele *está* - ele *é* -                      he is

Nós *estam*os - nós *somos *-       we are

Vós *estais* - vós *sois *-             you are

Eles *estão* - eles *são *-             they are

*IMPORTANT

*As to the word obrigado , there’s something interesting in Brazil. The males say *obrigado*, and the females have to say *obrigada.

**Now you know; if you’re a girl, never say obrigado. You have always to say obrigada. If a man, just the opposite.
Belo Horizonte, 17 de maio de 2005
*


----------



## antonio carlos

Dalian said:
			
		

> could anyone please teach me some basic portuguese? like hello, sorry, thank you, goodbye, etc...
> thanks in advance~


 
I am going to translate in portuguese your question:

poderia alguem ensinar-me portugues basico. Olá, desculpe-me, obrigado, adeus, etc...


----------



## antonio carlos

what would you like to learn about portugues?
I will be always ready to teach you, if you want of course.

Antonio


----------



## Lems

antonio carlos said:
			
		

> what would you like to learn about portugues?
> I will be always ready to teach you, if you want of course.
> 
> Antonio


Oi Antonio Carlos.

Seja bem-vindo aos fóruns WR. 
Note que esta sua pergunta pode ficar sem resposta pois os posts são do começo do ano... Repare nas datas no início de cada post.

Lems
_____________________
_In a world without wall and fences, who needs windows and gates?_


----------



## mfelicio

In the website EasyPortuguese (com) there is a lot of useful phrases with audio as well


----------

